# conde sub paper - What brand is it ?



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what brand the conde SPP is ?
(DyeTrans™ Multi-Purpose Ink Jet Sublimation Printing Paper)
I am using the Powerdriver since I can't get a dark blue with the icc and it ask for paper type
Choices are
Accuplot
Truepix Classic
Media Street 31lb
QCPro

Thanks
Mark


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

When I asked Conde if they had True-Pix Classic sublimation paper, I was told that was what their DyeTrans was. They had just renamed it to their own brand.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

hmm the email I got from David Gross after posting this said it was media street 31lb.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Interesting......I wonder if my rep was wrong or just trying to give me an answer that I wanted to hear. I was specifically asking about the True-Pix Classic sublimation paper, because that is what Sawgrass recommends on their site for sublimation.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

heres what I sent and what I got back as a reply.



Media st

David Gross Conde
5600 Commerce Blvd E
Mobile AL 36619 USA
800.826.6332 Ext 202
251.377.6728 cell


www.conde.com


On Oct 8, 2009, at 4:05 PM, "Mark" <[email protected]> wrote:



I will try to call tomorrow. Been busy with daily life.

When choosing the paper choices for conde spp paper which is it ?
Accuplot
Truepix classic
Media Street 31lb
QCPro

Thanks
Mark DeWar
Devil Dog Customized Apparel
​


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Conde DyeTrans Multipurpose Sublimation Paper - DyeTrans.com

In the paper descriptions it says to use the dye trans paper instead of accuplot or true pix.

Mark


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Conde DyeTrans Multipurpose Sublimation Paper - DyeTrans.com
> 
> In the paper descriptions it says to use the dye trans paper instead of accuplot or true pix.
> 
> Mark


Greetings Mark,

Just as an FYI for you, and any others that are interested, there are two different types of paper using the name, True Pix.

One is True Pix HD and the other is True Pix Classic. They are not the same.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Jack.
Question that just popped into my head. Hit hard to. THink I got a consconsion from it. LOL

I noticed that some sub papers like the dye trans (or whatever they are) say not for glass.

Others say good for all substrates. 

So my question is:
Is a paper that is good for all substrates good enough or should a paper that is dedictated to certain substrates be used instead.

(i.e. carry a paper for cermics/ a paper for glass etc.)

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I use the *DyeTrans™ Multi-Purpose Ink Jet Sublimation Printing Paper* from Cond'e. instead of the TruePix. If you are worried about choosing the wrong one check the description, it reads "use in place of TruePix" 

I used TruePix for years because it was the best thing out there for anyone using Sublijet. I tried and switched to Dye Trans to save money. I save quite a bit of money and the print quality is just as good. Cond'e is also a great company.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

freebird1963 said:


> Thanks Jack.
> ... my question is:
> Is a paper that is good for all substrates good enough or should a paper that is dedictated to certain substrates be used instead.
> 
> ...


Good question. Without writing a treatise, the answer is a little tricky, but I’ll try.

Very briefly, it’s about the paper coating, paper brightness and how the paper out-gases. The coating must promote the ink to drying quickly and not allow penetration too far into the paper. Paper brightness generally equates to a smoother paper, with very short surface paper fibers. Good out-gassing determines the dedicated direction of the subliming process.

Coating – if it does not hold the ink exactly as laid down (and at the proper depth) the image can be slight fuzzy, to the discerning eye. It can also produce dot gain when sublimated.

Brightness – with regular printing paper you may have noticed that a 96 Bright paper is not only whiter than an 87 Bright paper but is also smoother. This is because the paper fibers are much shorter. If fibers are not really short, they can get trapped in the coating on hard substrates.

Out-gassing – I’ll try to keep this short. Ideally, you want sub ink to out-gas like a shaped charge, not like a grenade. The better it does this (although a superior substrate coating is also helpful) the crisper the image. In extreme cases posterization is so bad that facial tones, for example, lose much of their contrast.

Darn, I still got too long. To get to the point, yes some papers are not suited for hard substrates and should only be used on fabrics. A top-notch paper performs both tasks admirably.

I’ll stop here. I’ve seen many voice the opinion that there is no difference in paper. They are wrong. In spite of constantly testing every available paper on the market (including imports), many with a higher profit margin than what we sell, we continue to carry only one sublimation paper.

Have a great day neighbor!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

BigBear said:


> Good question. Without writing a treatise, the answer is a little tricky, but I’ll try.
> 
> Very briefly, it’s about the paper coating, paper brightness and how the paper out-gases. The coating must promote the ink to drying quickly and not allow penetration too far into the paper. Paper brightness generally equates to a smoother paper, with very short surface paper fibers. Good out-gassing determines the dedicated direction of the subliming process.
> 
> ...


Jack
Thanks very much. Explains alot.

Mark


----------

